# Professional Developer and Designer for students tools at no charge



## tjb (Jan 1, 2007)

> How would you like a free copy of Microsoft Visual Studio 2008? How about the entire Microsoft Expression Studio? Not enough...... how about Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and more?


https://channel8.msdn.com/Posts/2047/

The only thing im not sure about is if 16 year old is eligible


----------



## Atthack (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow this is the future!
Free Software for students, can it get better? :]

Too bad it's not working in Norway yet, I could definately use som 'legal' software for my studies.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Atthack said:


> Wow this is the future!
> Free Software for students, can it get better? :]
> 
> Too bad it's not working in Norway yet, I could definately use som 'legal' software for my studies.


Try Linux. It is worldwide.

More good marketing. Get them using MS. Then they are reluctant to change.


----------

